# Еле хожу, сижу, скручивает буквой С. Что будет дальше?



## Дарья95 (28 Янв 2021)

Добрый день , доктора ! Мне 25 лет и я уже 4 года мучаюсь со спиной. В 20 лет были естественные роды , набор веса , ребёнка сидя кормить, только лёжа , так как была боль. В ноябре 2017 года защемило спину , сделала МРТ , итог грыжа. Лечилась уколами Комбелипен , мовалис, пила таблетки Нимисулид , медокалм , так же делала курс электрофореза с карипазимом . Делали блокаду в позвоночник . Была у костоправа . Боль была периодически. . На данный момент в ноябре 2020 я почувствовала , что такое боль настоящая и поняла , что ранее была сказка . В ноябре после дальней поездки меня защемило , я три дня не могла встать с кровати , лечилась так же ( уколы , таблетки ) , диклофинак не брал меня вообще . Спустя 5 дней я начала более менее нормально ходить и выдержала обратную дорогу в 1200 км. В январе 2021 года меня опять настиг этот недуг , ставили капельницы (анальгин ,новокаин,эуфелин ,преднизолон,глюкоза) , уколы мильгамма , таблетки немисил, медокалм , на ночь толперизон. Промучилась в таком состоянии 2 недели . Не могла сидеть более 10 минут , если сяду то потом пол часа отхожу. При ходьбе чувствую себя намного легче . Посоветовали сделать хиджаму , вроде немного полегчало . Сейчас готовлюсь к курсу физиопроцедур с карипазимом. Подскажите, что мне делать , нужно ли делать операцию с моей грыжей , как лечиться дальше если ничего не берет . Все таки ещё молодая , хочется детей , а спина меня совсем не держит . Спасибо заранее.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2021)

@Дарья95, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Дарья95 (29 Янв 2021)

прикладываю снимки



заранее благодарю за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2021)

Операцию делают по показаниям.
Давайте посмотрим есть ли показания?
Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). . Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?
Готовы морально?


----------



## Дарья95 (30 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?
> Готовы морально?


Нахожусь в затяжном декретном отпуске , переехали в другой город , не работаю , только ищу работу ... и понимаю , если я не решу вопрос со спиной , то работник из меня будет очень плохой. Посоветовали кинезитерапию пройти ... как думаете , поможет ? Сегодня 22 день как я болею , ноги болят , чувствую нерв седалищный ... у меня отчаяние


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2021)

Неотложные показания?
Плановые показания?
Профилактические показание?


----------



## Дарья95 (30 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, профилактические показания ....  но до туалета ползала 3 дня  ... потом сама ходила


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

О! Значит решение за Вами.
А мы поможем пока лечиться.
Как и что делаете сейчас?


----------



## Дарья95 (5 Фев 2021)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин! Делаю ЛФК , по бумажке которую дал невролог . С понедельника пойду делать электрофорез с карипазимом , так как только сейчас зажила спина после хиджамы ... после планирую подколоть уколы с Лидазой ... пока так , но уже месяц , и улучшений практически никаких ... я не могу сидеть долго ... проехала 50 км и меня скрючило ... так же не могу стоять в одном положении ... когда расхожусь , нормально . Что мне делать ? Это ужасно😰


----------



## Elka66 (5 Фев 2021)

Не пихать в себя всякую гадость,найти очно хорошего невролога ,ревматолога,провести диагностику осмотр неврологический,анализы,МРТ и что специалисты посчитают нужным


----------



## Дарья95 (5 Фев 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Не пихать в себя всякую гадость,найти очно хорошего невролога ,ревматолога,провести диагностику осмотр неврологический,анализы,МРТ и что специалисты посчитают нужным


Я прошла  4 х неврологов , двух мануальшиков  ... невролог в Москве сказал : забыть об МРТ , грыжи есть у всех, если воспалится пропейте эти пилюли ... где взять специалистов ? На данный момент проживаю в Оренбурге, часто бываю в Воронеже, реже в Москве ... 
как я сейчас болею, никогда не болела ... мне всего 25.., страшно , что дальше будет . Хоть ложись , помирай


----------



## Виктор-72 (6 Фев 2021)

Дарья95 написал(а):


> где взять специалистов ?


Вопрос, увы, риторический.


Дарья95 написал(а):


> страшно , что дальше будет . Хоть ложись , помирай


Если честно, то если ни всем, то многим страшно. Иногда уткнешься в подушку, опаньки, на минуту полегче, так хочется больше не вставать... Но, так не получится, точно, проверено, не только мной, Вы спросите у "коллег".  Вы очень молоды, а значит есть неплохие шансы.
Как говорит мой знакомый доктор (день добрый Вам ), есть несколько специалистов, которые берутся за лечение спины:
1. Терапевт - ничего не знает, ничего не может;
2. Невролог - много знает, мало может;
3. НХ - меньше знает, всё может;

Выбирайте по своему вкусу. И, самое главное - будьте здоровы!


----------

